# Starter issues



## GT2000 (Sep 11, 2011)

Hey guys and gals?

Don't know the best way to describe this, but first of all I should start by telling you that I have a Bolens HT20 GT2000 Hydrostat model built in the 80's.

The problem I am having is the starter is not engaging with the flywheel to turn over the motor. So I took off the hood, sides and heat shields to gain sight and some access to the starter.

What I have found is, the starter does work/spin but it is not catching the fly wheel. There is play in the piece that goes from the end of the starter to the fly wheel and there is a roller before the gear that looks like it should be riding on something.

If the starter is no good, how does one replace it? Can't get to it from the side, and the plate on the bottom doesn't look easy to remove (1/2 dozen or more nut and bolts that can't see how to get a wrench on the head.)

Any one got any advice??


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

Any chance you can post some pictures showing the starter and nearby components? May have been 2 different types of starters used. Does yours have the Sol mounted to the starter? You may need to remove the fan shroud and possibly the flywheel to get access to the starter mounting bolts.

The pictures I have aren't that detailed, just show components but no fasteners.

Maybe someone else can be of help.


----------



## wilberj (Aug 31, 2009)

Your going to have to pull the engine to get it out.


----------



## wes1886 (Jun 6, 2011)

Anyplace to buy a new starter? I am having starter problems with my HT23


----------



## GT2000 (Sep 11, 2011)

You can try your local small engine repair shop


----------

